# soccer schools



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

hi everyone can u give me ideas i would like to join or start a soccer school in and a round alicante is there a lot of them


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

francisbl said:


> hi everyone can u give me ideas i would like to join or start a soccer school in and a round alicante is there a lot of them


Hello again,
why not try Googling *Alicante or Costa Blanca soccer schools* or (It is Costa Blanca, isn't it?)
I found this one
Welcome to Tony's Soccer School


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There is Tony´s and there is also Sheffield United Academy. I know all the guys and I am sure Robbie Burns and Tony (respectively) will be pleased to have a chat.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> There is Tony´s and there is also Sheffield United Academy. I know all the guys and I am sure Robbie Burns and Tony (respectively) will be pleased to have a chat.


i will try to find them i would also like to run my own soccer school 

what do you do with football then


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

45 years involvment. Now working on a charity project Home | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> 45 years involvment. Now working on a charity project Home | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10


what that all about then any thing i can do in england to help you


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Duplicate sorry


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Anything you can do to help is MASSIVELY appreciated. 

He´s been cycling for nearly seven months now and only four more to go. Stuck on a Greek island this week trying to get the ferry to Turkey but high seas, then problem with the motor. He arrived today and tomorrow he is off to see some of the big Istanbul clubs. Many of the biggest clubs in the world - Liverpool, Man Utd, Málaga, Schalke, FC Copenhagen, Barcelona. Valencia have supported as well as some smaller ones like Man City, Glossop N.End, Oxford City and villages en el **** del campo here in Spain. Thanks to all 

When he started off there were an estimated 43 million refugees globally and now there are probably 45 million so you can see the size of the problem that he is trying to highlight.

Should say that FC Torrevieja and the two local soccer schools both supported and Björn enjoyed coaching them too.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Anything you can do to help is MASSIVELY appreciated.
> 
> He´s been cycling for nearly seven months now and only four more to go. Stuck on a Greek island this week trying to get the ferry to Turkey but high seas, then problem with the motor. He arrived today and tomorrow he is off to see some of the big Istanbul clubs. Many of the biggest clubs in the world - Liverpool, Man Utd, Málaga, Schalke, FC Copenhagen, Barcelona. Valencia have supported as well as some smaller ones like Man City, Glossop N.End, Oxford City and villages en el **** del campo here in Spain. Thanks to all
> 
> ...


what could i do over here then


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please go to Contribute | The Shirt - Forget me not 2009/10 

If you have ANY IDEAS pls intro yourself to Björn and he´ll be happy to hear from you.


----------

